# Help!



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i have had a HUGE ginormous outbreak of hair algae. are there any cats (plecos, otos, whatever) that could control it _but_ it/they have to fit into a 29 gallon tank.
this is a not-so-great pic of the algae. its sort of like the pic, but everywhere. i've scraped and added an algae remover but it keeps coming back. any suggestions?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

not sure seeing i havn't had it before but bristlenose catfish are great alage eaters.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

is that the same thing as string algae?? Ive never had to deal with it personally but from what I have read siamese algae eaters and bristlenose will eat sting algae.


----------

